# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  formule / functie

## shamrockEd

beste mensen, zoek al tijden hoe ik een verwijzing kan maken zodat een waarde in een cel, bijvoorbeeld kolom A, rij 2 waarde = 2 in een andere cel bijvoorbeeld kolom C, rij 2 de tekst maandag kan genereren en da, wanneer de waarde 3 wordt, in diezelfde cel de tekst in kolom C, rij2 woensdag wordt etc.  Als iemand mij hierbij kan helpen graag, e-mail anders naar e.bok@chello.nl  Groeten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## deemo

I think you should post this in the other languages section ;-). 

You will most likely need the VLOOKUP function. To do that you create a table (eg your_table) with your values, say

1 maandag
2 dinsdag
3 woensdag

Then in column C you say =VLOOKUP(A2,your_table,2,FALSE)

Als dit niet lukt dan is het waarschijnlijk handigst om een voorbeeld spreadsheet te uploaden. Succes ermee!

----------


## DonkeyOte

thread moved to Non English Forum.

----------


## arthurbr

> beste mensen, zoek al tijden hoe ik een verwijzing kan maken zodat een waarde in een cel, bijvoorbeeld kolom A, rij 2 waarde = 2 in een andere cel bijvoorbeeld kolom C, rij 2 de tekst maandag kan genereren en da, wanneer de waarde 3 wordt, in diezelfde cel de tekst in kolom C, rij2 woensdag wordt etc.  Als iemand mij hierbij kan helpen graag, e-mail anders naar e.bok@chello.nl  Groeten



Hallo,
ik begrijp niet echt wat u bedoelt.Kan u eventueel een werkblad uploaden met een beschrijving van uw  probleem?

----------

